# ka24de!!!!!$%#



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone have a ka24de in decent condition? im lookin to buy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you bother to search?


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

yea ...not deep cuz i figured that i could possible find one from someone wanting to sell would hit me up


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can usually get one cheaply from someone that went sr20 and just needs to get rid of their ka.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

yup someone around here has one but i havent been able to get in touch w/ him....how much in your opinion would you think he want about 200?300?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive seen them go usually for about 350 or so. i paid 200 for a perfect one. got the trans too. just keep your eyes open - they pop up. you can even get them stupidly cheap on ebay sometimes. dont forget craigslist.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

get a KA24E, there a dime a dozen and easy to find. And they turbo much easier


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

yea i have one....and was thinkin of swithcing ...but its more work for the kade swap than it would be to swap the more favorable CA18det!....so new question ANYONE have a SOHC KA for sale?


----------

